# suicidal ideations and loss of freedom



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

In the USA, mental health agencies are erring on the side of caution when issuing temporary detention orders for people who may be at risk for harming

themselves or others. Answering honestly in regards to thoughts of self harm, could result in a court order mandating your institutionalization for a month or more.

PS. The food is notoriously poor in public psychiatric facilities.


----------



## Pyrite (Mar 25, 2014)

That's just going to discourage anybody from being honest about their problems.

Why bring up the food?


----------

